# Flood Restoration- midwest-Attention contractors



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

I will be heading out to the midwest on Tuesdayto help them out . Don't know how long I will be out there, but do know thatI will need contractors to follow behind me (once a building or home has been dried out) to rebuild. We will be performing mold remediation, drying out & tearing down some walls. Any contractors interested let me know &I maybe able to plug you in. or maybe you can plug me in.I know some contractors have already left for the midwest.

I will continue to do carpet& tile cleaning whenI get back ,but Gary from Vision Carpet cleaning will be handling my jobs down here. His number 850-341-5303.

Hope to do alot of fishing when I get back!


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Good for you man! I'm sure you are sorely needed up there! Give me a holler when you get back....fishin' trip on me!


----------



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

had to hold off on going to the midwest!


----------

